#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Duvida sobre LiteBeam e Nanostation

## Diegocb

Olá pessoal, gostaria de tirar um dúvida com voces em relação a litebeam e ao nanostation.
Dou manutenção em uma empresa aonde a mesma tem uma antena ponto a ponto nanostation 5 de 108mbps a 11 anos. A antena funciona até hoje, mas como foi adicionado umas maquinas a mais, a conexão ficou lente, e as vezes apresenta pings altos derrepente. Com uma antena antiga e 11 anos funcionando sem parar, já está na hora de trocá-las. A distancia entre as antenas é de 1 km.

Estou em duvida entre a Nanostation NS-5AC e o Litebeam LBE-5AC-Gen2.

Qual voces me indicariam e porque??

----------


## jpaulogr

Vai de Litebeam por ser um PTP, porém as duas irá funcionar bem.

----------


## biohazzard

Pode colocar LBE-5AC-Gen2 vai funcionar muito bem.

----------


## guiggoo

litebeam... pode passar mais de 100mb facil.

----------

